# In need of a good home...



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

As much as I've dreaded posting this, it is only fair to one of my most beloved pets. Frankie is a 3 month old racing homer who I don't feel I can accommodate any longer. A hawk has decided he won't leave until he gets a hold of Frankie so I can't chance giving him the freedom to fly. All he wants to do is fly but it is not safe. He actually outran the hawk and came back to my shoulder on his first release but I know that was a sign to find a flock for him. He needs to learn to be a pigeon, not a bird in a cage.

I raised him myself so I also have fear of him being too "friendly" to other humans. He acts very nervous in his loft now and I know he's not happy. He deserves a chance that I cannot give him. This breaks my heart but I would give anything for him to be happy. Is there anyone in the Los Angeles area that would be able to give him the chance to live free and happy with his own kind?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Plenty of us keep our Pigeons in the loft without flying them and they are just fine. Have you thought about getting him a companion?
How big is the loft?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Good luck! I would love to give him a happy home whith my birds, but i'm in Dallas.
I hope it works out so that you can keep him!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you're having problems with a hawk. Many pigeons raised by humans can't identify well with other pigeons, though there _are _those that adjust fine. I have some very tame pigeons that were raised by hand, and thought themselves humans, but have adapted (with daily attention of course) to outdoor aviaries with other birds and picked mates and all.  Maybe you can find a comfortable medium? 

I also have pigeons from every walk of life (and from all over the US), many former racers, who have adapted with NO problems to a large flight aviary. In all of the hundreds of pigeons I've had over the years, there was only ONE who didn't like being confined and I rehomed him where he could fly even more (in a much larger aviary). Otherwise I've never had a single one seem depressed, or try to get out--on the contrary, the accidental escapees have returned desperate to get back IN.  

It seems with Frankie that his priority is living with you. You are "his human" and also likely his mate, in his eyes. It could prove pretty difficult for him to adjust to living with someone else as he is bonded with you, much as parrots bond with their owners often times. If you do feel you have to give him up, I'm sure he will adjust fine to a new person, but I'm just trying to point out that you have other options since you obviously love him so much and he, you. 

The biggest problem I see is that his new owner could NOT let him fly free, as he will simply return to your house. So either way, with you (while the hawk is nearby) or with a new owner, he will need to be a "prisoner".

You say he has an aviary but is nervous in it since the hawk; is there any chance of getting a few more birds to help him "blend in"? Even if you don't fly them, he could have their company and would be less fearful of the hawk. If it is large enough and covered at least half way so that he can hide, I see no reason why you shouldn't keep him and a few other pigeons (maybe a pigeon mate for him too) happily in a nice aviary. You can try also attracting your local crow flock as they deter hawks greatly. They love dog food. I hope it works out for you and Frankie!

OH! Just noticed he's only three months old. I would say from personal experience that he should have NO trouble adjusting to an aviary with a few other birds and hiding places for when the hawk is out and about. Good luck!!


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

*Thank you*

I'm lucky enough to have knowledge and medical care for him. My boss can answer a lot of questions but this site has helped me more than anything and I am forever thankful! I'm a vet tech so I always get upset when a bird or any other animal is taken from their natural environment. I felt I had to do something. He was ripped from his nest and with someone who could not and would not care for him properly. I was asked to take him in since he was in pretty bad shape. I'm so thankful that he is so healthy!

I really appreciate the replies. I just want to make sure I'm doing what's best for him. All I want is what's best for him! Below is his loft for now but we are working on an aviary as well. I also have a friend at a rescue who is keeping her eye out for any pigeons that cannot make it on their own that are up for adoption. This is a sigh of relief. I know I have the means and knowledge (especially because of this site!), but I just want to know from the experts if it's right. I really appreciate this! He has definitely imprinted as I knew he would and I guess that made me feel very guilty, like it was selfish of me to enjoy his company so much. We are happy hanging out together though so I suppose that's a good sign! Any further advice is always appreciated!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely thing and lovely job you did with this little pigeon! Bless you! There are TONS of pigeons needing homes. Right now there are 35 young King Pigeons needing to find a home .. you'll find the thread here on Pigeon-Talk. If you could offer a home to one of these to be a companion to your bird, that would be great. You'll find all the details in the thread. Should that not work out, then I'm down in South Orange County and get pigeons all the time that need to find a good home .. I'm sure I could help you out with a companion for your bird.

Terry


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

I'm searching for a friend as we speak! It would be great if I could find a companion for him which I'm sure won't be a problem. We all know too well that there are just too many animals in need out there.

I've been networking with some of my fellow classmates as well on how to attract crows and get rid of a hawk without spooking anyone (including the hawk!). I did notice tonight that the 3 neighborhood wild pigeons are getting closer so I hope that helps him as well. So, I'm on a search for a mate for my boy. I just had one more question if I could; would they prefer the aviary surrounding the loft or in a completely different location? I want to get this right!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

NATBLINKO said:


> So, I'm on a search for a mate for my boy. I just had one more question if I could; would they prefer the aviary surrounding the loft or in a completely different location? I want to get this right!


The aviary needs to surround the loft or be attached to it in such a way that your birds can be in the loft when they want but are free to go out into the enclosed aviary when they want. You definitely do NOT want any of this to be such that the birds can fly free whenever they want to. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> The aviary needs to surround the loft or be attached to it in such a way that your birds can be in the loft when they want but are free to go out into the enclosed aviary when they want. You definitely do NOT want any of this to be such that the birds can fly free whenever they want to.
> 
> Terry


Exactly, then at night you simply lock them safely in the loft. I'm happy to see that you will be able to keep Frankie, I'm certain it's best for both of you! And undoubtedly you will be able to find him a friend close to home. If not, there are always others out there for sure, a shortage of pigeons is not something we have!  Can't wait to hear more about Frankie and his future new aviary.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

NATBLINKO said:


> This is a sigh of relief. I know I have the means and knowledge (especially because of this site!), but I just want to know from the experts if it's right. I really appreciate this! *He has definitely imprinted as I knew he would and I guess that made me feel very guilty, like it was selfish of me to enjoy his company so much. * We are happy hanging out together though so I suppose that's a good sign! Any further advice is always appreciated!


No worries, some of them imprint on even the most careful hand-raisers, and some of them that caretakers would _like_ to imprint, stay pretty wild. . . it just depends on the pigeon. Even if he doesn't identify with other pigeons you get right away, he should still hang out with them and take an interest. In time he will likely figure it out.


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

*Mine too, in need of a good home*

NATBLINKO: I can relate to you. 
Please include me on answers about letting them go. I have 2 pigeons, Piggy & Bank that I rescued June 5. The guy who grabbed them from their nest at the ceiling of his shop wanted to throw them! I think Piggy was 8 days old & Bank was 6 basing on the pictures I've seen & read on the internet. Therefore they may be about 1 month old now. I cannot keep them forever so I have to make plans now. I don't know what to do. 

On the other note, my bigger pigeon, Piggy, has not been eating regularly for 1 week now. I handfeed them morning and evening. Though they know how to peck on seeds & drink on their own now but I still worry that Piggy has not been taking Kaytee Exact that much. Is that normal for a growing pigeon? Bank has no problem with diet. In addition, he loves applesauce very much. BTW, I address them HE even if I do not know how to determine their gender. Pictures of them attached. PS.I just love them so much that's why I do not know what to do when they start to learn to fly. But I have to let them go.

Thanks for any advise on how to let them go and Piggy's eating habit.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

technocactus...it's time to start weaning these birds off the formula. They are old enough to lean how to eat on their own. Try the corn pea poping method. I just posted it for someone else so I'll go find it for you.


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

technocactus - What a beautiful pair! I had Frankie on seed at this point. It was hard to do because he would beg but it only took about a day of that for him to get the point! He liked to copy me when I pecked at the seeds with my fingers if that helps you any. If you have one refusing formula at times it's definitely seed diet time!

The sex is hard to determine, especially at this age. I had some help in determining that from the vet I work for. I would not have been sure otherwise.

My husband and I have decided that we would love to keep him especially since it looks like it would be in his best interest. We are designing an aviary based on what I've learned here. I'll put pictures up as soon as it's completed. 

Frankie has taught me more about birds than all of my vet studies have ever taught me! The most important lesson was to try to teach people to leave them alone so I understand your frustration; they imprint so easily and I know we all would rather see them living wild and free. I have gained back a lot of my lost hope for kind people through this site so don't give up. I thought once he was this age I would be able to set him free safely. I guess I didn't realize how much I imprinted on him as well! I couldn't imagine a day without seeing him at this point.

I have interned at bird sanctuaries raising birds from crows to sparrows which almost always made it into the wild. I have learned how truly different pigeons can be, and what wonderful companions they can be! Frankie was raised alone which definitely made him more of a "human" bird, so the people who have helped me here would be able to give you the best advice. Frankie is my first (but definitely not last!) pigeon experience.


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

One more quick update: We moved Frankie's loft today to a more appropriate place and he seems so much more relaxed! His loft is covered by a new set of trees so I think that may have thrown the hawk off for now. This is the first day we haven't seen it! The wild pigeons seem more at ease to come closer as well.


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

*Piggy & Bank*

Charis & Natblinko:

Thanks for the encouragement. I''ll be waiting for your aviary pictures. I know I will cry if they're gone. This is my first pigeon care. I had ordinary small birds when I was a kid - loooong time ago. After that I promised to myself not to take care of any kind of pet anymore because it hurts so much when they're gone. But this time, I have to deal with this since they're already with me. I didn't plan to have them but they were handed over to me which I could not refuse. I had have accepted that they are my lucky charms. I guess I am destined to take care of these beloved creatures. 

Thx,
T


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> My husband and I have decided that we would love to keep him especially since it looks like it would be in his best interest


I am so relieved about that! I was persuaded by the RSPCA to part with my first rescue, who was a squab when I found her. I believed that by handing her over to them she would be able to achieve her "pigeon potential", but I have regretted that decision ever since. 

Cynthia


----------

